# My First HDR Attempt!



## MichelleMariePhotos (Oct 27, 2010)

deleted


----------



## ann (Oct 27, 2010)

need sunglasses for this one    the saturation is a bit too much for my taste

what software did you use to handle the moving water?


----------



## bazooka (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow.  :er:


----------



## MichelleMariePhotos (Oct 27, 2010)

deleted


----------



## bazooka (Oct 27, 2010)

When you say original, do you mean you only took one shot?


----------



## ann (Oct 27, 2010)

moving images create problems when merging multi exposures. This image doesn't show ghosting.

looks more like one exposured that has been tonedmapped which is not the same as HDR from a wider variety of exposures.


----------



## molsen (Oct 27, 2010)

Honestly, I like the original best. I just needs a little highlight recovery...


----------



## 1994 (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the world of HDR.

This image is well over-saturated, try to drop it down a bit to give the viewer's eye a rest.

With HDR, it is still important to make sure the highlight areas don't turn out to be "darker" than the dark areas, otherwise, it's just as unpleasing and flattering as a reverse "S" curve.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a bit of desaturating and some noise reduction.


----------



## MichelleMariePhotos (Oct 28, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Just a bit of desaturating and some noise reduction.



I love your edit! Very nice!


----------



## CNCO (Oct 28, 2010)

im a fan, at first the water was distracting but then it grew on me and i thought it was a great idea. 

as mentioned before moving objects are tough to set the correct exposure 3 times.


----------



## cobain (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great, fountains or any HDR with water always looks rad!

Some people on here just cant stand contrast! i love playing with it and making things look unrealistic!

www.youthinkyourhappy.tumblr.com

All my hdrs are overcooked but people that see them really like them cause they are different.


----------

